# iMac G5, front row, dock et télécommande...



## Yumisan (21 Juin 2006)

Bonjour (ou même plutôt bonsoir !)

Je ne savais pas trop dans quelle section poster ce sujet.. j'ai finis par me poser là, mais si je me suis trompée, je remercie par avance les modérateurs de déplacer le sujet 

Voilà, j'explique mon "problème". Je possède un iMac G5 qui date de juillet 2005 et qui donc ne possède pas le capteur infra-rouge qui me permettrait de me servir de la télécommande avec front row. Cependant, je me posais une question. Comme je pensais également me prendre le dock pour iPod nano (qui, si je ne me trompe pas, fonctionne avec la télécommande), est-ce que du coup cela pourrait me faire fonctionner la télécommande également avec front row (le dock servant de récepteur IR) ?

J'espère que je me suis bien exprimée et que cela reste compréhensible...

merci d'avance pour vos éclairages-éclairements-éclairation-éclaircicements.... vos idées quoi !


----------



## arcank (22 Juin 2006)

Je dirai malheureusement que non, car le dock ne doit communiquer qu'avec l'iPod pour le commander, et pas avec l'ordi. Sans ça, on aurait pu recevoir ce signal sur l'iMac et le piloter.
Cependant, je n'ai ni l'iMac ni le dock (encore moins la télécommande), donc ce n'est que mon avis, et encore, ....

Arcank


----------



## Yumisan (23 Juin 2006)

j'avoue que je m'en doutais un peu..... mais je gardais espoir d'utiliser cette jolie t&#233;l&#233;commande pour commander mon front row sans avoir a en racheter une autre...
et pensez-vous qu'on peut acheter un "r&#233;cepteur infra rouge" tout seul qui pourrait fonctionner avec  ?


----------

